# 9.0-RELEASE and Grub2 problem



## zeiz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a partition where FreeBSD resides since 8-CURRENT (till 9-PRERELEASE). There is some more stuff on this disk and on another one. Grub2 perfectly managed all the system. Seeing RELEASE on FTP I decided finally to make clean install of 9-RELEASE 64bit.

First I was shocked by the new installer... but it's separate topic. Finally I managed to install 9-RELEASE and then I just couldn't boot it! The entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom was working fine for a long time:

```
menuentry "FreeBSD-9" {
root=(hd0,2,a)
chainloader +1
}
```
I installed on the same partition (had to delete it though) and it's still ada0s2. I cannot figure out what happened. Noticed that it's only 2 partitions now (like in Lunux): root and swap. But anyway the root is still ada0s2a. And for Grub2 it's hd0,2,a.

Am I alone with such problem or others are also experiencing this? Any help highly appreciated.


----------



## zeiz (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like 9.0 (new bsdinstall) installs GPT by default. Since my other installations use MBR (so Grub2 was on MBR) I was unable to boot GPT installation of FreeBSD. Since I cannot exist without FreeBSD I just installed old snapshot of 9-CURRENT (still sysinstall and MBR) and updated it to 9-STABLE...for now.


----------

